# سؤال عن الزواج  .. وإستكمالاً لسؤالي عن الطلاق



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

Mark 10:6 
وَلكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ، ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللهُ. Mark 10:7مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، Mark 10:8وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. Mark 10:9فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».

هذه الايات ليست قطعية .. فقط هى توضح ان الرجل و المرأة اصبحوا كيان و احد نتيجة الزواج (جسد واحد) .. مثال ذلك الان فى هذا العصر .. الذمة المالية الواحدة للزوجين .. و بالرغم ان الرجل يكون متزوج فى الاسلام من زوجتين .. الا ان هذا لايمنع .. ان لكل واحدة من زوجتية تشترك معه فى نفس الذمة المالية بدون خلط

وهذا النص .. ليس صريحا كانص الطلاق و يحتمل الكثير و الكثير من التأويل .. كونه نصا معنويا و ليس قطعيا كأيات الطلاق

شكرا​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*أخي الحبيب الموضوع لا يحتمل التفاسير الشخصية عند الإجماع .*
*تؤمن الكنيسة أن هذه الآية خاصة بالطلاق "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" ، ولكن هذه تعطي الحالة العامة ، والرب قدم الاستثناء الخاص بالطلاق في حالة الزنى .*
*وتبقى المحاكم الروحية التي منحت سلطان الحل والربط من الرب لتنظر في الحالات المختلفة وتحاول الإصلاح بين الزوجين في حالة الخلافات .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب الموضوع لا يحتمل التفاسير الشخصية عند الإجماع .*
> *تؤمن الكنيسة أن هذه الآية خاصة بالطلاق "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" ، ولكن هذه تعطي الحالة العامة ، والرب قدم الاستثناء الخاص بالطلاق في حالة الزنى .*
> *وتبقى المحاكم الروحية التي منحت سلطان الحل والربط من الرب لتنظر في الحالات المختلفة وتحاول الإصلاح بين الزوجين في حالة الخلافات .*


 
*قبل ما ارد .. انا عايز منك طلب .. اكتبلى اسمك بالعربى لانى مش عارف انطقه خالص انتونى ولا انتى اوتشيان*

*الاخ الفاضل*
*مافيش اى تفاسير شخصية على الاطلاق .. "ماجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان" دا خاص بالطلاق .. انا كان سؤالى .. مالذى يمنع المسيحى انه يتزوج مرة اخرى من فتاة بكر .. لم يسبق لها الزواج .. و ما الدليل .. اذا الكلام هنا عن الزواج و ليس الطلاق*
*الطلاق خلاص فهمناه و اياته و اضحه و صريحة*

*الزواج*
*الاخ  ابن الملك . استشهد بهذة الاية .. وان رديت عليه ان دى اية معنوية ولم تشر للزواج من قريب او بعيد .. فقد اشارت لمفارقة الرجل لابيه و امه ليكون مع امراته .. وان الرجل و المراة هم فى رباط واحد بسبب الزواج ولكن هل نص الانجيل على ان الرجل لا يتزوج على امراته من فتاة بكر (غير مطلقة )*
*لماذا ننكر انه عندما تصبح المرأة فى سن كبيرة .. يستحسن*
*ان يتزوج من فتاة اخرى مع احتفاظه بامراته الحالية*

*المحاكم الروحية*
*هل نص الانجيل على المحاكم الروحية !!*
*واين الايات التى نصبت من هذه المحاكم متكلما باسم الله*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*طيب أخي الحبيب ، بس وضحلي ، تقصد تعدد الزوجات أم الزواج مرة أخرى بعد الطلاق ؟؟؟*
*اسمي بالعربي : الأنطاكي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> Mark 10:6
> وَلكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ، ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللهُ. Mark 10:7مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، Mark 10:8وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. Mark 10:9فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».
> 
> هذه الايات ليست قطعية .. فقط هى توضح ان الرجل و المرأة اصبحوا كيان و احد نتيجة الزواج (جسد واحد) .. مثال ذلك الان فى هذا العصر .. الذمة المالية الواحدة للزوجين .. و بالرغم ان الرجل يكون متزوج فى الاسلام من زوجتين .. الا ان هذا لايمنع .. ان لكل واحدة من زوجتية تشترك معه فى نفس الذمة المالية بدون خلط
> ...



++++ مال كلام السيد المسيح بالذمة المالية !!!!!!!!!!

إنه يتكلم عن الزواج والطلاق ، وليس عن الرصيد فى البنك !!!!!!!!!

وعندما يقول "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" ، هل يمكن فهم الكلام بأنه عن الفلوس !!!!!!!!!!

إلى درجة تطبيقه على زواج المسلمين المتعدد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهو يعطى مثالاً على كلامه بأن الله فى البدء خلق آدم وحواء ، واحد لواحدة ، بدون أن يذكر الكتاب أنهما تطلقا ، فهل يمكن أخذ هذا الكلام على أساس إقتسام الذمة المالية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بالذمة  (المالية ) هل يمكن قبول هذا الكلام من إبن للمسيح ، الذى هو الحق ذاته

هل سيادتك مسيحى ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*أعتذر نسيت النقطة الخاصة بالمحاكم الروحية ، هذه المحاكم موجودة في مختلف الكنائس ، وهي لا تحتاج لآية تنص لها ، لأنه من الطبيعي أن تحكم الكنيسة بين الناس في الخلافات التي تخص مجالها (زواج - طلاق - ميراث - حرمان .. إلخ) ، وما قصدته بكلامي حول الحل والربط يستند للآية :*
* متى الأصحاح 18 العدد 18 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاءِ وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاءِ. *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




The Antiochian قال:


> *طيب أخي الحبيب ، بس وضحلي ، تقصد تعدد الزوجات أم الزواج مرة أخرى بعد الطلاق ؟؟؟*
> *اسمي بالعربي : الأنطاكي*


 
*اخى الانطاكى*

*الزواج مرة اخرى بعد الطلاق .. دا خلاص اتحفظ من كتر التكرار*
*انا باتكلم عن الزواج مرة اخرى من فتاة بكر (لم تتزوج من قبل) مع الاحتفاظ بزوجتك الاولى فى رباط الزوجية كما انتم*

*الاية اللى ابن الملك كتبها .. لم تشر من قريب او بعيد عن الزواج*
*بل تحدثت عن مغادرة الرجل لابيه و امه ليكون مع زوجته فى رباط الزواج شيئا و احدا .. واعطيت انا مثالا لذلك (الذمة المالية)*

*وسالتك عن المحاكم الروحية و دليلها من الانجيل *​


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*أخ ياسر .....*​ *أنت تتكلم عن تعدد الزوجات .... بناء علي ما تم طرحه من أمور غريبة للربط -كالزمة المالية الوضعية- ... وبما أنك ترفض التفسير المعتمدة والرسولية لشريعة الزوجة الواحدة *​* 
 فدعني أسألك لماذا تحمل النص الكريم ما لا يمكن 
 فالنص صريح ....
*[Q-BIBLE]وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ.
*7*. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ
*8*. وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.
*9*. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».[/Q-BIBLE]​*ولا يحتمل التقويل ..... فلو كان الله اراد التعدد فكان قالها صراحة 
هو قال ما جمعه الله لا يفرقة الإنسان
وقال في البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثي بالمفرد 
وقال هكذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمرأته .... أي يتحد بها ليكون بها جسداً واحداً مقدساً 

فلماذا نتحايل علي النص لنحاول أثبات ما هو ليس فيه ؟
*​


----------



## حمورابي (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا باتكلم عن الزواج مرة اخرى من فتاة بكر (لم تتزوج من قبل) مع الاحتفاظ بزوجتك الاولى فى رباط الزوجية *​


​

*الاخ ياسر رشدى *

*بعيداً عن الأديان والمعتقدات التي يؤمن بها كل فرد . *

*هل تتفق لو نقلب الآية . ! *

*يعني زوجة تتزوج على زوجها شخص آخر . *
*وكل يوم تنام مع واحد منهم . يعني هذا التشريع مقبول . ! *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ مال كلام السيد المسيح بالذمة المالية !!!!!!!!!!
> إنه يتكلم عن الزواج والطلاق ، وليس عن الرصيد فى البنك !!!!!!!!!
> وعندما يقول "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" ، هل يمكن فهم الكلام بأنه عن الفلوس !!!!!!!!!!
> إلى درجة تطبيقه على زواج المسلمين المتعدد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
*لا .. انا مسلميحى*
*دا مثال .. للتقريب و التوضيح و ليس للاخذ به*
*وانا متكلمتش عن "ما جمعه الله لايفرقه انسان" وفهمناها انه مافيش طلاق .. السؤال ملوش علاقة خالص بالطلاق*
*وبعدين .. هوا الزواج المتعدد دا اختراع .. ماهو موجود من قبل *
*السيد المسيح !!*
*كل ما اقوله .. انه يمكنك الزواج من اكثر من زوجة بس بدون طلاق اى واحدة منهم حتى الموت او الزنا .. ما المانع !!!!!!!*
*كونك متعجب من اللى بقوله .. كونك لاتتخيل ان السيد المسيح يمكنه قصد هذا الاتجاه ابدا .. دا لانك طوال سنوات عمرك .. هناك اتجاه واحد فقط .. وهو ماتربينا عليه جميعا مسيحيين و مسلمين .. بدون اعمال الفكر واعطاء العقل فرصة اى الايمان اولا ثم الشك ثانيا*
*وانا باتذكر كتاب الدكتور مصطفى محمود "رحلتى من الشك الى الايمان" .. فقدا ابتدأ بالشك .. حتى استقر بالايمان*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




> Mark 10:6 وَلكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ، ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللهُ. Mark 10:7مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، Mark 10:8وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. Mark 10:9فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».
> هذه الايات ليست قطعية ..





> *الاية اللى ابن الملك كتبها .. لم تشر من قريب او بعيد عن الزواج
> بل تحدثت عن مغادرة الرجل لابيه و امه ليكون مع زوجته فى رباط الزواج شيئا و احدا .. واعطيت انا مثالا لذلك (الذمة المالية)*



انت هنا لتتعلم كلام المسيح من اتباع المسيح واللى اسمهم (مسيحيين) .
فاجلس على مقعد المتعلمين ومرحبا بك .
هذة الايات قطعية تماما ، ولكن العيب فى الفهم وليس فى النص

المسيح الحكيم والذى ندعوه باقنوم الحكمة . يقول
1- الله خلق الانسان ذكر وامرأة ،،، ولم يقول ذكرا ومرأتان او 3 او اربعة .
فهنا يتكلم المسيح عن الزواج من واحد او واحدة فقط .

2- يصير الاثنان جسدا واحدا . وبهذا يقول ان الاثنان هم واحد . وهذا معناه انه لا يصح ان يتزوج الانسان من اكثر من واحد ، لان فى هذا اخلال بمبدأ ان يصير الاثنان واحد .



> فقط هى توضح ان الرجل و المرأة اصبحوا كيان و احد نتيجة الزواج (جسد واحد) .. مثال ذلك الان فى هذا العصر .. الذمة المالية الواحدة للزوجين .. و بالرغم ان الرجل يكون متزوج فى الاسلام من زوجتين .. الا ان هذا لايمنع .. ان لكل واحدة من زوجتية تشترك معه فى نفس الذمة المالية بدون خلط


 
هذا تفسير مادى ارضى بحت (سامحنى) . لما يريد ان يقوله المسيح الذى هو سماوى وينتمى للسماء .
المسيح عندما يتكلم ويقول ان الاثنان واحد ، هذا معناه قداسة الزواج وسموه وانه ليس لمتع شهوانية او جسدانية . ولكن معناه اتحاد كامل فى الحزن والفرح وغيره .
من هى المرأة التى تقبل ان يتزوج رجلها من اخرى؟ ، فى هذا الحالة لاتكون جسدا واحدا مع زوجها باى حال .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

قبل مواصلة الحوار مع الأخ ياسر

يجب أن نعرف هويته الحقيقية

وقد سألته إن كان مسيحياً ، فلم يجب 

ولكن مواضيعه تقول بأنه غير مسيحى ، وكمثال ، إنظروا هذا الموضوع :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172733

لذلك يجب أن يكون كلامنا فى النور ، مع أشخاص معروفة حقيقة ديانتهم ، لأنه يكلمنا فى أمور لا يجوز لغير المسيحيين أن يفتوا فيها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

أشكرك أخونا الفاضل ياسر على نكتة : مسلميحى

فقد أضحكتنا حقاً

ولكن ، للأسف الشديد ، ليس هذا وقت اللف والدوران

فسيادتك - كونك غير مسيحى - لا يحق لك أن تفتى فى المسيحية

يمكنك بكل حرية أن تسأل

ولكن ليس من حقك أن تفتى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




حمورابي قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> *الاخ ياسر رشدى *
> *بعيداً عن الأديان والمعتقدات التي يؤمن بها كل فرد . *
> ...


 
*لم يحدث هذا فى اى دين سماوى*
*فلا مجال للافتراض*
*وعندما يكون النسب للأم .. ممكن نفكر :t9:*​


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخى الانطاكى*
> 
> *الزواج مرة اخرى بعد الطلاق .. دا خلاص اتحفظ من كتر التكرار*
> *انا باتكلم عن الزواج مرة اخرى من فتاة بكر (لم تتزوج من قبل) مع الاحتفاظ بزوجتك الاولى فى رباط الزوجية كما انتم*
> ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لم يحدث هذا فى اى دين سماوى*
> *فلا مجال للافتراض*
> *وعندما يكون النسب للأم .. ممكن نفكر :t9:*​



الأخ الفاضل ياسر (رمز العقرب)

نكرر الرجاء من سيادتك بألا تفتى فى المسيحية

ولا تقارنها بأديان أخرى تعتبرها سيادتك سماوية ، بينما نحن نعتبرها بنفسجية ( مسلميحى : نكتة بنكتة )


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لم يحدث هذا فى اى دين سماوى*
> *فلا مجال للافتراض*
> *وعندما يكون النسب للأم .. ممكن نفكر :t9:*​



لابد وأن تعرف أن البشرية استمرت أجيالا كثيرة وطويلة حتى ظهرت فكرة تعدد الزوجات ولم تكن بتشريع من الله ولكنه اختيار البشر. أرجو أن تراجع سفر التكوين اصحاح 4 وتحسب الأجيال من آدم إلى أول رجل تزوج امرأتين ... مع الوضع في الاعتبار أعمال هؤلاء الرجال التي كانت تصل لتسعمائة سنة أو أكثر لكل واحد منهم. فلو كان الأمر تشريعا سلمه الله لآدم لكان كل واحد منهم تزوج كما يحلو له.


----------



## حمورابي (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لم يحدث هذا فى اى دين سماوى*​​*فلا مجال للافتراض*
> *وعندما يكون النسب للأم .. ممكن نفكر :t9:*​


 
*هو موجود في الإسلام ولكن بقلب الآية بشكل معكوس* 
*لم تجب على  سؤالي يا اخ ياسر رشدى *
*لأن لو قلت حضرتك اتفق معك حول قلب الآية . *
*كان الجواب إذا التشريع فيهِ خلل وغير مقبول من الناس . *
*ولكن بما ان الموضوع فيهِ خلل للمرأة فالرجل ايضـًا لهُ التشريع خلل . فليس احد افضل من احد ... *
*كل فرد يجب ان يأخذ حقهُ في الحياة الرجل كما المرأة والمرأة كما الرجل . لو تزوج الرجل على المرأة . المرأة ايضــًا تتزوج على الرجل . لو تم قبول الاول الثانية ايضــًا يجب ان تـُقبل لو لا . لا للأثنين ونعم لكلا الشخصين ان يكونوا واحد . *

*الإفتراض موجود مع الاسف وهو واقع في بعض الرجال المسلمين الذين يطبقون هذا التشريع الرجولي والمنحاز لهم ولخدمتهم بالتمتع بأكبر عدد من الزوجات . *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل ياسر (رمز العقرب)
> نكرر الرجاء من سيادتك بألا تفتى فى المسيحية
> ولا تقارنها بأديان أخرى تعتبرها سيادتك سماوية ، بينما نحن نعتبرها بنفسجية ( مسلميحى : نكتة بنكتة )


*رمز العقرب .. لان دا برج والدى وانا بتفائل بيه مش اكتر*
*انتى اللى ابتديت النكت بالذمة (المالية) وانا رديت بمسلميحى*
*كفاية نكت .. وليه واحد اردها (بنفسجية) ..بس مسامح فيها*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

لو كان الأخ ياسر - وهو الغير مسيحى كما هو واضح من مواضيعه والسابقة ، كما أنه هنا صرّح بأنه مسلم - يسألنا عن ديننا المسيحى ، لكان الأمر معقولاً

ولكنه دخل بطريقة غريبة ، يتكلم كما لو كان مسيحياً ويطالب بتغيير نظام التطليق ، ويقدم فتاوى من عندياته !!!!!

فالموضوع كله مملوء إلتفاتاتٍ وتمويهات ودورانات

فكيف نتناقش فى ظروف كهذه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

نحن نعلم أن أعداء المسيحية (تحت زعامة أمن الدولة وبإستقطاب المأجورين من الملحدين) يحاولون هدمها من الداخل ، بهدم نظامها الأسرى ، لتحطيم الأسرة المسيحية ، تمهيداً لتحطيم المسيحية ذاتها

ولكن الرب يدافع عنا بكل قوة ، وسيسحق الشيطان تحت أقدامنا سريعاً


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*هو أنا ردي ال فات يا أخ ياسر مر مرور الكرام ليه ..... أنا بسألك ليه بتحاول تحمل وتقول النص بما لا يحمله ويقوله ؟
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*الاخ ياسر اتريد ان تطبق مذهبك على مذهبنا .؟*
*ويحك يارجل من هذا *
*تريد ان تطبق شريعة تعدد الزوجات .*
*أين الشريعة التى قالت ذلك .؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




!ابن الملك! قال:


> انت هنا لتتعلم كلام المسيح من اتباع المسيح واللى اسمهم (مسيحيين) .
> فاجلس على مقعد المتعلمين ومرحبا بك .
> هذة الايات قطعية تماما ، ولكن العيب فى الفهم وليس فى النص
> 
> ...


 
*الاخ ابن الملك .. اعذرنى .. انا هنا لاسأل و اعرف و اناقش*
*لسنا فى مدرسة لكى نتعلم  !!*

*مرة اخرى .. عندما يذكر السيد المسيح فى بدء الاية قائلا "ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرا و انثى خلقهما الله"  اذا الذكر و الانثى **هنا اشارة الى مكون الجنس البشرى وليس الزواج *

*والاية التالية تخبر ان مسارهما فى الحياة .. صار واحدا *
*ويلتصق بامرأته .. هو تعبير مجازى كناية عن القرب الشديد*

*"ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا" .. هو ايضا يفيد نفس التعبير السابق*
*الاتحاد فى مواجهة الحياة*

*هذه هى اللغة العربية حسب مفرداتها*
*ولو اراد السيد المسيح .. ان يقول الزواج .. لقال الكلمة نصيا*
*فهناك امور فى الكتب السماوية لاتحتمل التأويل لانها امور مادية*
*يترتب عليها امور مادية اخرى ( الزواج - الموت - الميراث .. الخ )*

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




Twin قال:


> *هو أنا ردي ال فات يا أخ ياسر مر مرور الكرام ليه ..... أنا بسألك ليه بتحاول تحمل وتقول النص بما لا يحمله ويقوله ؟*​


*انا اسف جدا .. بصراحة بحاول ارد على الكل*

*لا ياخى .. انا لا احمل النص .. انا اقرأ العربية .. واللغة و اضحة*
*لو اراد السيد المسيح ان يقول الزواج .. لقالها صراحة فى امر خطير كهذا .. ولم يتركه للتأويل *

*مثلما فعل فى ايات الطلاق وحددها و ذكرها نصا*

*فلا يعقل ان يحدد السيد المسيح كلمة الطلاق نصا و يتجاهل كلمة الزواج نصا .. !!*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

الأخ الفاضل ياسر

حسناً تسأل ، فالمسيحية تشجع على السؤال من أجل الفهم

ولكن ليس من حقك أن تفتى فيما لا تعرف منه إلاَّ القليل

ولهذا السبب ، يوجد قسمان : قسم للأسئلة لمن يريد أن يتعلم 

وقسم آخر للشبهات ، لمن يعترض على شيئ فى المسيحية

وسيادتك هنا - بكل الترحاب - فى قسم الأسئلة وليس الشبهات

ودمتم


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا اسف جدا .. بصراحة بحاول ارد على الكل*
> 
> *لا ياخى .. انا لا احمل النص .. انا اقرأ العربية .. واللغة و اضحة*
> *لو اراد السيد المسيح ان يقول الزواج .. لقالها صراحة فى امر خطير كهذا .. ولم يتركه للتأويل *
> ...



*لا إله الا المسيح 

يا أخي ياسر أنت بتقرا عربي وكويس طبعاً وأعتقد أنك بتفهمه كمان 
النص بيتكلم عن أيه بقي ...... حاول تركز 
*​
.[Q-BIBLE]*1*. وَقَامَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ  وَجَاءَ إِلَى تُخُومِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مِنْ عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ  فَاجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ أَيْضاً وَكَعَادَتِهِ كَانَ أَيْضاً  يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.
*2*. فَتَقَدَّمَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ؟» لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ.
*3*. فَأَجَابَ: «بِمَاذَا أَوْصَاكُمْ مُوسَى؟»
*4*. فَقَالُوا: «مُوسَى أَذِنَ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ».
*5*. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ
*6*. وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ.
*7*. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ
*8*. وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.
*9*. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ»​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

لأ ، برضه بيتكلم عن الذمة المالية


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




Twin قال:


> *لا إله الا المسيح *​
> 
> *يا أخي ياسر أنت بتقرا عربي وكويس طبعاً وأعتقد أنك بتفهمه كمان *
> *النص بيتكلم عن أيه بقي ...... حاول تركز *​
> ...



*اخى العزيز .. عشان منكررش *
*الايات بتقول بالعامية .. ان اليهود حبوا يختبروا السيد المسيح*
*فسألوه .. ممكن الراجل يطلق مراته*
*فكانت الاجابة انه قلهم .. زى ان الرسول موسى كتب لكم الطلاق لقسوة قلوبكم .. *
*لكن الاصل ان الله خلق الذكر و الانثى كا جنس بشرى ليسكن الرجل الى امرأته و يعاملها بالحب و العطف و ليس بقسوة القلب كاليهود .. فالذى يجمعه الله (على الحب و العطف و التفاهم) ليس لانسان ان يطالب بتفريقهما *​


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخى العزيز .. عشان منكررش *
> *الايات بتقول بالعامية .. ان اليهود حبوا يختبروا السيد المسيح*
> *فسألوه .. ممكن الراجل يطلق مراته*
> *فكانت الاجابة انه قلهم .. زى ان الرسول موسى كتب لكم الطلاق لقسوة قلوبكم .. *
> ...


 
*هذا ما أستنتجته وفهمته !*
*عامة لكل منا فكره الخاص وعلي أساسه يبني ما يريد أن يقتنع به*

*عامة هنا وكقسم الأسئلة نحن قدمنا لك الأجابة المسيحية *
*التي تقول أن النص صريح ويتكلم عن الزواج وما جمعه الله في سر الزيجية لا يفرقه إنسان *
*لأن كلمة يترك الرجل أباه وامه ..... قال الرجل ولم يقل الشاب أو الطفل *
*ويلتصق بأمرأته .... يلتصق بأمرأته وهذا مصطلح لا يدل علي أي معني سوي الزواج *
*ويكونان جسداً واحداً .... وهذه الجسد لا يأتي بين الأصدقاء ولا الأخوة بل مع الزوجة التي صارت جزء منك وأنت لها وهي لك *

*أنتهي*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

ده شيئ عظيم جداً ، هنا الكلام فى داخل الموضوع فعلاً

إذن فالسيد المسيح ، هنا ، يتكلم عن نظام الزواج ، بجوانبه المحددة فى سياق الكلام ، وهى : 
هل يمكن التطليق  ، وهو سؤال الفريسيين 
ثم الجانب الآخر من كلام ربنا يسوع ، عن الزواج ذاته ، والذى جعل مثاله هو الخلقة الإلهية لآدم وحواء

إذن فسيادتك تدرك أن الكلام هنا - فى المقام الأول- هو إجابة سؤال عن إمكانية التطليق من عدمها

وأنه إعتبر الزواج إمتداداً لخلقة الله لآدم وحواء ، الذين خلقهما الله لبعضهما البعض ، وبارك زواجهما بقوله : إثمرا وإملأَ الأرض

وأنه إرتبط هذا رباطاً من فم الله(لزواج آدم وحواء ثم لزواج البشر بوجه عام) ، لا يجوز لأى أحد أن ينقضه

وهذا هو حقاً حكم ديننا ، الذى نتمسك به ولا نريد التفريط فيه أبداً

ومن حقنا أن نتبع ديننا ، كما أنه من حق كل أحد أن يتبع دينه ، أياً كان لونه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ده شيئ عظيم جداً ، هنا الكلام فى داخل الموضوع فعلاً
> 
> إذن فالسيد المسيح ، هنا ، يتكلم عن نظام الزواج ، بجوانبه المحددة فى سياق الكلام ، وهى :
> هل يمكن التطليق ، وهو سؤال الفريسيين
> ...


 
*ربنا يباركك*
*انتى بتفكرنى بمفيد فوزى *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

مادام حاجة فيها فايدة ، يبقى كويس


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*

*طب وبعيدين ... *


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




> فقط هى توضح ان الرجل و المرأة اصبحوا كيان و احد نتيجة الزواج (جسد واحد) .. مثال ذلك الان فى هذا العصر .. الذمة المالية الواحدة للزوجين ..


لا حبيبى الاتحاد فى الزواج المسيحى ارقى من الذمة المالية و ارقى من كونه عقد مالى يمكن فسخه

ساعطيك مثال
هل يمكنك ان تفسخ عقد ابوتك لابنك و تستبدله بغيره ؟ الاجابة : لا
حسنا زوجتك اعلى فى المكانة و القرابة من ابنك لان ابنك هو نتيجة لتلك العلاقة و العلاقة الزوجية هى الاصل (اى الاقوى).... أ فتجعل درجة علاقتك بالاصل ادنى من علاقتك بنتيجته لدرجة ان تفسخها او تقصرها على العقد و المال و المهر !؟!!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استكمال سؤالى لابن الملك .. ايات الطلاق*




Critic قال:


> لا حبيبى الاتحاد فى الزواج المسيحى ارقى من الذمة المالية و ارقى من كونه عقد مالى يمكن فسخه
> 
> ساعطيك مثال
> هل يمكنك ان تفسخ عقد ابوتك لابنك و تستبدله بغيره ؟ الاجابة : لا
> حسنا زوجتك اعلى فى المكانة و القرابة من ابنك لان ابنك هو نتيجة لتلك العلاقة و العلاقة الزوجية هى الاصل (اى الاقوى).... أ فتجعل درجة علاقتك بالاصل ادنى من علاقتك بنتيجته لدرجة ان تفسخها او تقصرها على العقد و المال و المهر !؟!!


 
*اذا كان موسى اعطى كتابا بالطلاق (فسخ الزواج) قبل السيد المسيح*
*فهل تأتى انت و تقول ان الزواج كتاب لايمكن فسخة ؟؟؟؟*
*وماهذا المثال .. ان ابنى و ابنتى فوق زوجتى*
*لن اجادلك .. بل أسأل زوجتك .. ان خيرت فى موتك او*
*موت ابنك او ابنتك .. فمن ستختار وتضمه الى صدرها وتنظر الى الاخر و تقول سامحنى ؟؟*
*وعلى اساس اختيارها .. قيم اى العلاقاتين اقوى !!*

*واخيرا لم يكن هذا سؤالى .. فأنا لم اتكلم عن الطلاق *

*ان الاية التى اوردها توين كانت اية خاصة وليست عامة*
*لماذا ؟ لانها تتكلم عن قسوة قلوب اليهود فى الاساس*
*ولهذا شرع الله كتاب الطلاق .. ولكن السيد المسيح شرح لهم*
*ان الاصل فى العلاقات الزوجية هو الرأفة والرحمة و التفاهم*
*ومن توافرت فيه هذه الشروط لا يمكن لانسان ان يفرق بينهما*
*فأن لم تتوفر .. فكتاب موسى موجود رحمة بهم*​


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

*



اذا كان موسى اعطى كتابا بالطلاق (فسخ الزواج) قبل السيد المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فهل تأتى انت و تقول ان الزواج كتاب لايمكن فسخة ؟؟؟؟*​


​
*حبيبى انت تلقى كلام على عواهنه و لا تفهم الاوضاع*
*قبل السيد المسيح هو "عهد قديم"*
*و عندما نقول "قديم" فهى تسمية حقيقية*
*قديم فى ظروفه و ملابساته و مستوى شعبه*
*فكلام موسى عن الطلاق هو من "القديم" و الذى يناسب مستوى الانسان "القديم" المستعبد للخطية و حكم الموت قبل عمل الخلاص فى "العهد الجديد"*
*فأرجو اولا ان تستوعب هذا جيدا*​

*



وماهذا المثال .. ان ابنى و ابنتى فوق زوجتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​



> *لن اجادلك .. بل أسأل زوجتك .. ان خيرت فى موتك او*
> *موت ابنك او ابنتك .. فمن ستختار وتضمه الى صدرها وتنظر الى الاخر و تقول سامحنى ؟؟*
> *وعلى اساس اختيارها .. قيم اى العلاقاتين اقوى !!*​


​
*و لماذا قد تخير بين موت احدكما !!*
*اليس هذا مثال خيالى و سفسطة بلا معنى !*​ 
*احسبها بالعقل يا غالى من اعلى فى الدرجة بشكل عام نواتج العلاقة ام العلاقة الاصلية نفسها ؟!*
*لماذا قد تطلق زوجتك و لا تستطيع ان تطلق ابنتك مع ان الثانية نتاج الاولى و لولا الاولى لما كانت الثانية اى ان الاولى هى صاحبة الفضل الاصلى ؟!*​ 

*



واخيرا لم يكن هذا سؤالى .. فأنا لم اتكلم عن الطلاق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *ان الاية التى اوردها توين كانت اية خاصة وليست عامة*
> *لماذا ؟ لانها تتكلم عن قسوة قلوب اليهود فى الاساس*
> *ولهذا شرع الله كتاب الطلاق .. ولكن السيد المسيح شرح لهم*
> *ان الاصل فى العلاقات الزوجية هو الرأفة والرحمة و التفاهم*
> ...


​
*غلاظة القلوب انتهت ب "العهد الجديد" و عمل النعمة*
*نحن احرار و لنا ناموس جديد و هو ناموس الحرية*
*اقرأ :*
*فَاثْبُتُوا إِذًا فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي قَدْ حَرَّرَنَا الْمَسِيحُ بِهَا، وَلاَ تَرْتَبِكُوا أَيْضًا بِنِيرِ عُبُودِيَّةٍ (غلاطية 5 : 1)*
*فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ. (رومية 6 : 14)*
*هكَذَا تَكَلَّمُوا وَهكَذَا افْعَلُوا كَعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ تُحَاكَمُوا بِنَامُوسِ الْحُرِّيَّةِ.(يعقوب 2 : 12)*​ 
*فان لم يعمل الانسان ناموس الحرية فهو ليس بمسيحى و مازال فى ناموس العبودية*
*اذن كلامك لا ينطبق على المسيحى اساسا !*​ 
*ارجو الا تفسر على هواك فالاستنتاجات لا تلقى بدون دراسة و فهم للظروف قبل المسيح و بعده*​​


----------



## girgis2 (29 يونيو 2011)

*نصوص بخصوص شريعة الزوجة الواحدة:*​

متى  الأصحاح 19 العدد 9 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ  إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا *وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي* وَالَّذِي  يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».

كورنثوس  1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 2 *وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا*.  


*[FONT=&quot] 

ودي كمان فقرة مأخوذة من موضوع منقول من منتدى آخر وبتشرح النقطة دي بتفصيل أكثر
وآدي اللينك:
[/FONT]*http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73807*[FONT=&quot] 

في العهد  القديم:[/FONT]*
*عندما أراد الله أن تمتلئ الأرض  من البشر (تك1: 28) – بعد سقوط آدم وحواء ولم يكن من بشر غيرهما في الأرض حينذاك –  كان قادراً أن يخلق لآدم أكثر من حواء واحدة وكانت الأرض أحوج إلى ذلك إلا أنه لم  يرد أن يكون لآدم الأول سوى حواء الأولى فقط،وبهذا قد وضع الله الأساس الأول للزواج  وهو زوج واحد لزوجة واحدة.*
*وعندما أراد الله أن يجدد البشرية مرة أخرى بعد الطوفان لم يضع  قانوناً للزواج غير القانون الذي وضعه منذ البدء وهو قانون الزوجة الواحدة،  حيث لم يكن هناك غير نوح البار وبنيه الثلاث وكان لكل واحد منهم زوجة واحدةفقط  (تك7: 13). وأيضاً جدد الله الحيوانات والطيور بنفس القانون (تك6: 19،  20).*
*ورغم أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر الكثير من الأشخاص  الذين اتخذوا لأنفسهم أكثر من زوجة سواء قبل إعطاء الشريعة أو بعدها إلا أن الله لم  يأمر بذلك، ولكنه تسامح فيه لأن المستوى البشرى المعاصر لم يكن يسمح وقتذاك بالسمو  الذي أراده الله للإنسان منذ البدء، وذلك في ظل انتشار الوثنية  وانحدار الإنسان إلى الزنا بل وأكثر من ذلك الشذوذ، ولكن الله استخدم معهم سياسة  التدرج حيث وجَّه نظرهم أولاً أن يكون غرض الزواج ليس الزوجات وإنما البنين لإكثار  الشعب الذي يعبد الله حتى يحفظ الإيمان، ثم بعد إعطاء الشريعة بدأ يُنقِّي الشعب  ويرفع مستواه حيث حرَّم عليه الكثير من الزيجات مثل التزوج بالأخت أو الزواج من  أختين (لاويين 18)، وكان ذلك ممارساً في القديم، ثم أمره  بقتل الزاني والزانية (لاويين20 : 10)، ثم بالإبتعاد عن النساء في ظروف روحية معينة  (لاويين22: 6)، (خر19: 15)، وفي ظروف خاصة بهن ( لاويين15: 19، 27)، (لاويين20: 18)  وبذلك قد كشف الله له ولو من بعيد قبساً من جمال البتولية وسموها.*
*ومثالاً آخر لسياسة التدرج التى استخدمها الله مع شعبه تشريع  الطلاق، حيث لم يكن هناك طلاق منذ البدء، ثم ظهر بعد فساد البشرية، ولم يلغه الله  دفعة واحدة، لكنه سمح به لليهود بسبب قساوة قلوبهم حيث كان من الممكن أن يقتل الرجل  منهم زوجته ويذبحها إذا كرهها، ولكن قيدهم بكتاب طلاق يُعطى للمطلّقة، ثم وبخهم  علانية على الطلاق مظهراً لهم كراهيته "فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر أحد بامرأة شبابه،  لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب" (مل2: 15-16)، وأخيراً ألغى الطلاق فى العهد الجديد  لغير علة الزنا.*
*ثانياً: في العهد  الجديد:*
*يقول السيد المسيح له المجد:  "وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعله الزنا  يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج بمطلقة فإنه يزني" (مت5: 32)، ويقول أيضاً: "وأقول لكم: إن  من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (مت19:  9)، وهذا يُظهر بطريقة لا تحتمل الجدل شريعة "الزوجة  الواحدة"، وشريعة الطلاق لعلة الزنا فقط.*
*وجاء في (مرقس10: 11) "من  طلق امرأته وتزوج بأخرى يزنى عليها وإن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني" وهنا قد  اعتبر الطلاق باطلاً لأنه لغير علة الزنا وتبعاً لذلك اعتبر الزواج الأول مازال  قائماً لم ينفصل، ولذلك فإن تزوج غيرها يزني عليها، وكلمة "عليها" تدل على جرم هذا  الذي اتخذ زيادة على زوجته الواحدة التي لا  تحل له زوجة أخرى عليها، وفي هذا قد ساوى السيد المسيح بين المرأة والرجل في وحدة  الزواج.*
*وبذلك يتضح لنا أن الله قد تنازل فى تشريعه  مع مستوى الناس، لكى يرفعهم تدريجياً إلى المستوى الذى يريده لهم حتى وصل بهم في المسيحية إلي  الطهارة التي أرادها لهم منذ البدء، والتي كانت شريعة "الزوجة  الواحدة" أحد مظاهرها.*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

*بكرة نكمل الاسئلة باذن ربنا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يونيو 2011)

*شوف يا اخ ياسر الموضوع اكبر من مجرد فكرة تعدد او ذمة مالية او نظام البنوك اللى انت بتتكلم فيه 
الفكرة اللى المسلم مش قادر يفهمها ان مؤسسة الزواج فى حد ذاتها فى المسيحية وعندما اقول فى المسيحية فأنا بالطبع اقصد فى فكر الله الحقيقى الذى لايوجد فكر غيره على الاطلاق ان هذا الزواج اكبر من مجرد اتحاد جسدى ينتج عنه اولاد يحملون اسم الاب  انما هو رمز للاتحاد الاكبر بين المسيح (العريس ) والكنيسة ( العروس ) ولذلك هو اتحاد لايفسخ ولايكون بين اطراف متعددة لان المسيح لم يتحد الا بكنيسة واحدة (وهى كل المؤمنين بأسمة ) 

اذا فكرة التعدد غير واردة اصلا فى فكر الله الحى الحقيقى اولا لان الزواج هو رمز كما قلت لك الشئ الثانى ان الله الهنا الذى نعبده اله سوى نفسيا وعادل ومحب ولايمكن ان يظلم المرأة بالتعدد ويقهرها ويحرق دمها 
ولايمكن ايضا يظلم الاطفال بفكرة التعدد ولايمكن يكون ظالم ويسمح بالتعدد للرجل ارضاءا لشهواته وفى نفس الوقت يمنع التعدد للمرأة 

نعود لنص الاية الصريح الذى حاولت تفسيره بطريقتك الخاصة 
هو يقول يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمرأته 
طبعا لم يقل زوجاته هذا شئ واضح وبديهى 
الشئ الاخر هل ممكن ان تشرح لى كيف يلتصق الرجل بأكثر من امرأة فى وقت واحد ويكون مع كل واحدة جسدا واحدا كما يقول باقى النص ؟؟؟؟؟
الاية لاتحمل اى تعدد ولاتحتمل التفاسير الخاصة لانها واضحة 
ولو اراد الله التعدد كان قالها صريحة لن يمنعه احد

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2011)

إسمحولى بالخروج من قشر الموضوع ، والدخول فى جوهر المشكلة

فجوهر المشكلة ، أن الإنسان المسلم معتاد على نظام : "الهلامية: : "فيها قولان" ، فإن لم يعجبك شيخ الطريقة ده ، فتقدر تاخد تفسير شيخ الطريقة التانى 

وبالتالى فإنه معتاد على تطبيع النص لرغبته ، من خلال شيوخ الطرق الذين يلبون كل ما يحتاجه سوق الرغبات

++لذلك ، فإنه هنا يجدنا نجبره على التعامل مع النص بدون شطحات خارجه ، نحاول أن نزنقه داخل النص ، وهو مالم يعتاد عليه ، فالنص عنده مطاط مثل الأستك ، بينما نحن نغصبه على التعامل مع النص بطريقة أن قائله يقول شيئاً واحداً ولا يتلاعب ولا يلف ولا يدور ، ولا يكذب ، وعنده شرف الكلمة 

++ إنه شيئ فظيع : كلام واحد !!! ولا يحتمل النعم واللا معاً !!!!!!!!!!! حاجة غريبة (عليه طبعاً)

++ فمن هذه الناحية ، نحن نعذر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *حبيبى انت تلقى كلام على عواهنه و لا تفهم الاوضاع*
> *قبل السيد المسيح هو "عهد قديم"*
> *و عندما نقول "قديم" فهى تسمية حقيقية*
> *قديم فى ظروفه و ملابساته و مستوى شعبه*
> ...


 

*الانسان القديم !!!*
*غلاظة القلوب انتهت !!!*

*الواقع ان الانسان القديم  لم  يختلف عن الانسان الجديد فى قيد انملة*

*نيرون الانسان القديم  هو  هتلر الانسان الجديد*
*نفس الاثام نفس غلاظة القلب فما الفارق*
*هل منع الانسان الجديد كل المسيحيين من الوقوع فى الخطأ*
*ابدا*
*مازالوا يخطئون مثل من اخطئوا فى الانسان القديم*
*وكلاهما .. ان تاب الى رب موسى او السيد المسيح سوف يغفر له*
*ففى حالتك الرب اصله واحد ولا يصح ان يغفر للانسان الجديد*
*ويترك الانسان القديم للجحيم .. اى عدل هذا و اى تمييز هذا*
*وما زالت الاثام و الموبقات ترتكب اكثر من العهد القديم*
*لقد اصبح الانسان الجديد اكثر استعبادا من الانسان القديم*

*اخر دليل .. عبير وغيرها من المسلمات قبل المسيحيات*

*هو وهم تعيش فيه انت  ..  ومثال الام ليس سفسطة بل هو رد*
*واقعى على كلامك .. فعاطفة الامومة ليست معادلات و نواتج علاقات .. انت تتكلم عن البشر *​


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

*



الانسان القديم !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *غلاظة القلوب انتهت !!!*





> *الواقع ان الانسان القديم لم يختلف عن الانسان الجديد فى قيد انملة*
> 
> *نيرون الانسان القديم هو هتلر الانسان الجديد*
> *نفس الاثام نفس غلاظة القلب فما الفارق*
> ...


*هذا رأيك وحدك و لا دلالة له على احد سواك !*
*و ليس كل من كتب فى بطاقته مسيحى هو مسيحى*
*المسيحى الحق هو العامل بناموس الحرية و ليس هتلر و لا غيره*
*معلوماتك عن قضية الخلاص و الفداء و حالة البشرية قبل و بعد لا تتخطى ال "صفر" فجميع ما ذكرته اعلاه مغلوط !*
*انصحك بالسؤال او البحث اولا قبل ان تلقى كلام من شانه ان يظهر ضعف معلوماتك !*
*ليس عيبا ان تكون معلوماتك قليلة فى مجال ما لكن العيب ان تنطلق فى الافتاء عن جهل !*

*



هو وهم تعيش فيه انت .. ومثال الام ليس سفسطة بل هو رد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *واقعى على كلامك .. فعاطفة الامومة ليست معادلات و نواتج علاقات .. انت تتكلم عن البشر *


*و قدسية علاقة الزيجة هى من تدفع الرجل لترك اباه و امه و يلتصق بامرأته*
*و لو كانت الامومة او الابوة اقوى لآثر الرجل او المراة ان يبقى مع ابوه او امه الى الموت بدلا من الزواج و هذا لا يحدث*
*اخيرا : ان تحتقر علاقة الزواج و تضعها فى مرتبة متدنية فمرة اخرى هذا شانك وحدك و لا يلزمنا بأى شيئ !*
*قدمنا الجواب المسيحى فأذا كان لك وجهة نظر مختلفة فهى لا تخصنا *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *شوف يا اخ ياسر الموضوع اكبر من مجرد فكرة تعدد او ذمة مالية او نظام البنوك اللى انت بتتكلم فيه *
> *الفكرة اللى المسلم مش قادر يفهمها ان مؤسسة الزواج فى حد ذاتها فى المسيحية وعندما اقول فى المسيحية فأنا بالطبع اقصد فى فكر الله الحقيقى الذى لايوجد فكر غيره على الاطلاق ان هذا الزواج اكبر من مجرد اتحاد جسدى ينتج عنه اولاد يحملون اسم الاب انما هو رمز للاتحاد الاكبر بين المسيح (العريس ) والكنيسة ( العروس ) ولذلك هو اتحاد لايفسخ ولايكون بين اطراف متعددة لان المسيح لم يتحد الا بكنيسة واحدة (وهى كل المؤمنين بأسمة ) *
> 
> *اذا فكرة التعدد غير واردة اصلا فى فكر الله الحى الحقيقى اولا لان الزواج هو رمز كما قلت لك الشئ الثانى ان الله الهنا الذى نعبده اله سوى نفسيا وعادل ومحب ولايمكن ان يظلم المرأة بالتعدد ويقهرها ويحرق دمها *
> ...


 
*معلش سؤال .. انتى جبتي منين مصطلح المسيح (العريس) و الكنيسة (العروس) ؟؟؟*

*الايات الواردة .. كما قلت هى ايات خاصة للرد على اليهود من السيد المسيح فى موضوع الطلاق*
*وتنفى ان يكون الطلاق هو السائد .. و ان طبيعة الحياة الزوجية*
*هى الاستمرارية بناءا على المحبة و التفاهم بين الزوجين*
*و انا شرحت موضوع الالتصاق فى رد سابق .. راجعيه*
*والايات لم تشر الى كيفية وطقوس الزواج من بعيد او قريب*
*وفرق كبير بين الاثنين .. *
*فطبيعة الحياة الزوجية .. يمكن ان تسرى فى التعدد لانها علاقة *
*يمكن ان تكون بين طرف و طرف او طرف و عدة اطراف*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هذا رأيك وحدك و لا دلالة له على احد سواك !*
> *و ليس كل من كتب فى بطاقته مسيحى هو مسيحى*
> *المسيحى الحق هو العامل بناموس الحرية و ليس هتلر و لا غيره*
> *معلوماتك عن قضية الخلاص و الفداء و حالة البشرية قبل و بعد لا تتخطى ال "صفر" فجميع ما ذكرته اعلاه مغلوط !*
> ...


 
*لا اريدك ان تغضب او تزعل .. نحن نتناقش*
*وان رايت ان ينقل الموضوع الى مكان اخر .. فاطلب ذلك من المشرف مفيش اى مشكلة عندى*

*وليه سؤال عندك ..*

*هل تعتبر نفسك من المحظوظين لانك ولدت بعد الاعلان عن الانسان الجديد !!!*​


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

*



لا اريدك ان تغضب او تزعل .. نحن نتناقش

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طمن نفسك فلا حاجة لى للغضب !
*
*



هل تعتبر نفسك من المحظوظين لانك ولدت بعد الاعلان عن الانسان الجديد !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**غرضك واضح*
*الانسان القديم عاش الخلاص ايضا يا زميلى فى رموز الذبائح و المعمودية*
*فلا يوجد محظوظ بعد الفداء و منحوس قبله !*
*لكن يوجد ظروف لهذا و ظروف لذاك*
*و يوجد لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت*
*لكن فى النهاية بالفداء_ القديم و الجديد (المستحق منهما) نال الخلاص*
*افتح موضوع جديد لتكون الاجابة تفصيلية و بالادلة*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *القديم و الجديد (المستحق منهما) نال الخلاص*


 
*موضوع جديد .. ليه !! *
*انتى خلاص جاوبت .. وجاوبت صح*
*الاثنان مستحقان للخلاص .. فهما متساويان فى الجزاء*
*وهوا دا اللى انا قلته*​


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2011)

*



موضوع جديد .. ليه !! 
انتى خلاص جاوبت .. وجاوبت صح
الاثنان مستحقان للخلاص .. فهما متساويان فى الجزاء
وهوا دا اللى انا قلته

أنقر للتوسيع...

طب و بعدين ايه علاقة ده بموضوع "الطلاق اللى انت بتستكمله هنا" ؟*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طب و بعدين ايه علاقة ده بموضوع "الطلاق اللى انت بتستكمله هنا" ؟*​



*ارجع من اول مشاركة رقم  #35*
*لا يوجد انسان جديد او قديم .. وبالتالى الطلاق لم يتغير*
*وغلاظة القلب لم تنتهى*
*الفداء واحد والخلاص واحد لمن يستحقون قبل السيد المسيح و بعده*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2011)

*ارجع من اول مشاركة رقم #35*
*لا يوجد انسان جديد او قديم .. وبالتالى الطلاق لم يتغير*
*وغلاظة القلب لم تنتهى*

*الفداء واحد والخلاص واحد لمن يستحقون قبل السيد المسيح و بعده*

*وبفرض ان هناك قواعد جديدة للطلاق*
*فان هذا لا يمنع الزواج الجديد من بكر مع الاحتفاظ بالزوجة الاولى بدون طلاق .. وهذا كان السؤال .. فتم الاستشهاد*
*بايات توين .. فقلت انها لم تمنع الزواج الثانى وبينت ذلك فى شرحها الواضح *​


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2011)

*



ارجع من اول مشاركة رقم #35
لا يوجد انسان جديد او قديم .. وبالتالى الطلاق لم يتغير
وغلاظة القلب لم تنتهى
الفداء واحد والخلاص واحد لمن يستحقون قبل السيد المسيح و بعده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بدأت احس انى بكلم نفسى !*
*طبعا فيه انسان جديد و قديم و طبعا غلاظة القلب انتهت بلاش تأليف يا زميل و بلاش انطلاق لاستنتاجات من ربط عشوائى !*
*و ده لا يتعارض مع ان الفداء واحد و اخلاص واحد لمن هو قبل و من هو بعد*

*مرة اخرى ارجو عدم الافتاء !*

*السيد المسيح قال : من اجل غلاطة قلوبكم قال لكم موسى كذا ...اما انا فاقول لكم كذا*
*فما الذى حدث ؟*

*هذا هو ما حدث :*
*عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.(رومية 6:6)*
*وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا (رومية 5 : 5)*

*الانسان العتيق غليظ القلب بطل بنعمة الفداء يا حبيبى و محبة الله و روحه التى انسكبت فيها*
*اذا استمر اسلوبك على منوال الاستنتاجات العشوائية فأرجو ان تخبرنى مقدما فلا طاقة لى لاى جدل غير مجدى !*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2011)

*



وبفرض ان هناك قواعد جديدة للطلاق

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



فان هذا لا يمنع الزواج الجديد من بكر مع الاحتفاظ بالزوجة الاولى بدون طلاق .. وهذا كان السؤال .. فتم الاستشهاد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *بايات توين .. فقلت انها لم تمنع الزواج الثانى وبينت ذلك فى شرحها الواضح *


*من انت لتقول و تفتى و تبنى ؟!*
*هل انت احدى عباقرة تفسير الكتاب و نحن لا ندرى ؟!*
*لا وقت لدى لمهاترات بلا معنى فالحوار غير موضوعى !*
*سلام*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سؤال .. انتى جبتي منين مصطلح المسيح (العريس) و الكنيسة (العروس) ؟؟؟*
> *فطبيعة الحياة الزوجية .. يمكن ان تسرى فى التعدد لانها علاقة *
> *يمكن ان تكون بين طرف و طرف او طرف و عدة اطراف*​



++++++++++++

يا أخ ياسر

سيادتك تتكلم عما لا تعرفه

ولكن المصيبة أنك تفتى بكل جسارة

والمصيبة الأكبر أنك تعترض على من يعرف ويفهم ، لمجرد أنه يذكر أشياء لم تقرأها فى كتاب الملخص الذى قرأته !!!!!!!!!!

يعنى الحالة مش معقولة نهائياً

كل هذا بسبب أنك تخيلت نفسك أنك تعرف وتفهم ، فإرجع للحق لكى يحررك من هذه الحالة الصعبة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

سيادتك - الآن - لا تسأل 

كما أنك لا تناقش النص

بل إنك تفتى !!!!!!! ، تقول وجهة نظرك الشخصية !!!!!

فبالعقل كده ، هل يجوز لك أن تفتى فى دين ليس دينك ، ولا تعرف عنه إلاَّ الطشاش !!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يونيو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سؤال .. انتى جبتي منين مصطلح المسيح (العريس) و الكنيسة (العروس) ؟؟؟*
> 
> *الايات الواردة .. كما قلت هى ايات خاصة للرد على اليهود من السيد المسيح فى موضوع الطلاق*
> *وتنفى ان يكون الطلاق هو السائد .. و ان طبيعة الحياة الزوجية*
> ...



*اخ ياسر حضرتك بتسأل ولا بتفسر على كيفك ؟
ازاى الاية لم تتكلم عن كيفية الزواج ؟ امال هو بيقول ازاى يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمرأته ؟هو ده مش كيفية زواج ولا ايه ده ؟

اما بالنسبة لطبيعة الحياة الزوجية التى ممكن ان تسرى بين طرف وعدة اطراف فديه عندك انت ومش معنى انها موجودة عندك يبقى ده هو الوضع الطبيعى اللى اراده الله الحقيقى للانسان من البداية 

طيب ايه رأيك لو قلبنا التعدد وخلينا التعدد للمرأة ؟ايش رأيك 
ومتقوليش علشان االاولاد بينتسبوا للاب 
انت تعرف ان كان فيه عصر من عصور البشرية اسمه العصر الاموى والاولاد كانوا بينتسبوا للام ؟ايه رأيك لو يرجع العصر ده كمان ونعمل التعدد للمرأة هى كمان ؟اشمعنا يعنى ؟ده حتى يبقى ظلم 
لو وافقت على التعدد للمرأة باعتباره وضع انسانى طبيعى ومقبول هوافقك انا كمان على التعدد للرجل باعتباره وضع طبيعى ومقبول 

مش عارفه انا بجد حياة زوجية طبيعية ايه ديه اللى تسرى بين طرف وعدة اطراف ؟هى حياة زوجية ولا حفلة ؟
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

وهل حقاً الإسلام يمنع التعددية للمرأة !!!!!!!!!!!

إذن ، فكيف يكون حال التى تهب نفسها ليلة لهذا ثم ليلة لذاك ، على سنته طبعاً !!!!!!!!!!!(أقصد زواج المتعة أو زواج الدعارة)

أليس فى هذا جمع لأكثر من زوج (ولو كان زوج متعة) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صحيح أنهم ليسوا فى نفس اللحظة ، ولكن أيضاً تعددية الرجل لا تكون فى نفس اللحظة 

فالحاصل واحد لكليهما 

ولا يمكن الإدعاء بعدم وجود زواج المتعة إلاَّ عند الشيعة . 
ما دام الرسول والصحابة مارسوه 

فما دام الرأس والصحابة مارسوه ، يصير قاعدة عامة لا يمكن نقضها

أقول هذا إنصافاً للإسلام ، فإنه - فى هذه النقطة بالذات ، نقطة زواج الدعارة - قد أنصف المرأة ، ولكن بالطبع ليس كل مرأة ، بل هذه فقط 

وإشمعنى إنت تفتى فى دينا ، ما إحنا كمان نفتى فدينك ، وهى كلها فتة


----------



## Twin (30 يونيو 2011)

*أخ ياسر ... أنت مش واخد بالك ... أن الموضوع منتهي *
*وأنت بتلف في حلقة مفرغة وبتجادل ع الفاضي *
*وبجد عيب لما تكون مش فاهم وجاهل بالشئ ... ومع ذلك بتفسر تفسيرات مزاجية مغلوطة !*
*بجد عجبت لك يا أخي*

*نعود للموضوع ....*
*الزواج في المسيحية هو رباط مقدس لا يمكن أن تحل منه الا في حالة واحدة فقط وهي الموت .....*

*نعم الموت فقط هو من يحل هذا الرباط *
*فكما يقول الكتاب ...*
[Q-BIBLE] 
أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ - لأَنِّي أُكَلِّمُ الْعَارِفِينَ بِالنَّامُوسِ - *أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ يَسُودُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَا دَامَ حَيّاً.
*فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي تَحْتَ رَجُلٍ هِيَ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ بِالرَّجُلِ الْحَيِّ. *وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرَتْ مِنْ نَامُوسِ الرَّجُلِ.
* فَإِذاً مَا دَامَ الرَّجُلُ حَيّاً تُدْعَى زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى إِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
*فالموت فقط هو من يحل هذا الرباط ....*

*ولكن ... هناك حالة أخري ...** كقول الرب يسوع ....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.
[/Q-BIBLE]
*هذه هي الحالة الوحيد التي تحل الرباط دون الموت*
*لأن الخيانة هي أنتهاك للطبيعة وإنتهاك للحق الأدبي للرباط *

*هذا بالنسبة للطلاق ولحل الرباط ....*

*أما من جهة الزواج ... فالكتاب واضح*
[Q-BIBLE] 
*وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ.*
مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ
* وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.
فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ*»
[/Q-BIBLE]
*فكيف ما يجمعه الله أفرقه أنا ... أو ع الأقل أحاول تفرقته*
*وكيف أكسر ما هو طبيعي بغير الطبيعي*
*في البدء خلقني الله ذكراً واحداً وأنثي واحدة*
*وخلق الأنثي لتكون معين ونظير لي ... فكيف أكسر هذا الطبيعي وأشذ بما هو غير الطبيعي*
[Q-BIBLE] 
لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا.
 لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ.

​
 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ *لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا.
*وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا.* وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ.*

​
غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ.
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]​​

*وأخيراً أنظر لهذا العهد وهذه الوصية ...*
[Q-BIBLE] *مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الَّتِي أَنْتَ غَدَرْتَ بِهَا وَهِيَ قَرِينَتُكَ وَامْرَأَةُ عَهْدِكَ.
* أَفَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ وَاحِدٌ وَلَهُ بَقِيَّةُ الرُّوحِ؟ وَلِمَاذَا الْوَاحِدُ؟ طَالِباً زَرْعَ اللَّهِ. *فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ وَلاَ يَغْدُرْ أَحَدٌ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِهِ.
*[*لأَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الطَّلاَقَ*] قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ [وَأَنْ يُغَطِّيَ أَحَدٌ الظُّلْمَ بِثَوْبِهِ] قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. *فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَغْدُرُو*ا[/Q-BIBLE].
*والغدر هو إنتهاك لحق المرأة في الزواج بغيرها ...*

*فكيف بعد كل هذا عن الرباط المقدس وعن الزواج وعن الطلاق .... تحاول أنت أن تقول النص أكثر مما يقول وتحمله ما لا يحتمل*
*النصوص واضحة تماماً *
*أما إن كنت تريد ثبات ما هو غير موجود لتقنع نفسك بأسلامك الذي حلل الكثير للكل ... وعوضاً عن الزوجة بعشرة *
*فهذا موضوع أخر ... ولا داعي لأن تحاول*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

*الرد الآلى يمنع التقييم مرتين لنفس لنفس الواجب تقييمه (برغم أنه من الواجب تقييمه ، طب بحبحوها شوية ، خلوها مرتين تلاتة  )

ولكن الأمر غنى عن القول ، لأن ما قدمه أخونا الحبيب توين ، يشمل كل شيئ ، بنظام الإيجاز والوضوح التامين معاً

فلك كل التقييم ، غصباُ عن الرد الآلى 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ ياسر حضرتك بتسأل ولا بتفسر على كيفك ؟*
> *ازاى الاية لم تتكلم عن كيفية الزواج ؟ امال هو بيقول ازاى يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمرأته ؟هو ده مش كيفية زواج ولا ايه ده ؟*
> 
> *اما بالنسبة لطبيعة الحياة الزوجية التى ممكن ان تسرى بين طرف وعدة اطراف فديه عندك انت ومش معنى انها موجودة عندك يبقى ده هو الوضع الطبيعى اللى اراده الله الحقيقى للانسان من البداية *
> ...


 
* يلتصق = القرب الشديد*
*لا طبعا دا مش كيفية زواج ومش بافسر على كيفى*
*اللغة و اضحة !! ولو لا .. اشرحى لي*

*اما عن طرف و عدة اطراف .. فهى كانت موجودة قبل السيد المسيح و ليس بعده فقط*

*اشمعنا يعنى .. لو دخلنا فى القصة دى .. يبقى*
*اشمعنى الرب جعلك اتولدت انثى و غيرك ذكر*
*اشمعنى الرب جعلك تحملى و لم يجعل الذكر*
*اشمعنى الرب خلقك اضعف بدنيا من الذكر*
*اشمعنى خلقك اكثر عاطفة من الذكر*
*اشمعنى المولود ينسب للاب*
*مسلسل اشمعنى*

*واخيرا .. اقدر شعور اى سيدة بالغيرة لمن يتزوج عليها*
*ولو هناك اكثر من رجل لامرأة واحدة*
*فلمن ينسب المولود و يكتب باسم من ؟؟*
*وطبعا دا من اول الخلق .. مش من دلوقت عشان محدش يقولى دى ان ايه*

*مرة اخرى .. جبتى منين مصطلح المسيح (العريس) و الكنيسة (العروس) !!!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ، بالنسبة لنا ، التعدد مراهقة وتشتت منطقي ، وحالة شاذة عن الطبيعة .*
*يلصق امرأته فيصيران جسداً واحداً*
*هذا لا يمكن أن يحدث في التعدد ، لأنه سيكون مشتركاً بين الامرأتين من جهة ، ولغياب الرابط بين الامرأتين من جهة أخرى !!!!*
*الزواج في المسيحية ليس عقد نكاح ، وإنما علاقة مقدسة مباركة من الرب ، والعلاقة الجسدية بين الزوجين مقدسة أيضاً ولا يمكن أن تكون تشاركية .*

*في المسيحية العلاقة الجسدية زنا عندما تكون خارج الحب الصحيح ، وشروط الحب الصحيح الوحدانية والأبدية .*


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

*



مرة اخرى .. جبتى منين مصطلح المسيح (العريس) و الكنيسة (العروس) !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من الكتاب المقدس طبعا !*

*المسيح شبه نفسه بالعريس فى اكثر من موقف :*
*فحين سالوه لماذا لا يصوم تلاميذك اجاب :*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ بَنُو الْعُرْسِ أَنْ يَنُوحُوا مَا دَامَ الْعَرِيسُ مَعَهُمْ؟ وَلكِنْ سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ حِينَ يُرْفَعُ الْعَرِيسُ عَنْهُمْ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَصُومُونَ. (متى 9 : 15)* 

*و هنا شبه الكتاب علاقة الزوج بالزوجة بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة التى اعدها عروسا ( و نفس الاعداد فيها الرد على جدلك)  :*
*افسس*
*25 أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،
26 لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّرًا إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ،*
*27 لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ.*
*28 كَذلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.
29 فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ، بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضًا لِلْكَنِيسَةِ.*
*30 لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ.*
*31 «مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا».
32 هذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ.*
*33 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

*الاخ توين .. هى التفاسير دى مين و ضعها .. الرب ولا الانسان*
*صدقنى لا يوجد حلقة مفرغة .. الموضوع بالنسبه لك هو تعود*

*على فكرة .. قبل ما اجاوب الاخ ابن الملك .. كنت هاقوله هات الايات اللى*
*قبل و بعد الاية اللى انتى استرشدت بيها*
*بس العجيبة انك انتى جبتها قبل ما اطلب .. ودا لانى قلت برضه يمكن*
*السياق العام للايات يكون مختلف .. بس لما انتى جبته و قريته .. وجدته متوافق مع ما قلته .. وانا هاقرأ الايات اللى انتى جبتها و اشوف انا كاشخص عادى .. فهمت منها ايه .. لو فيه حاجه غلط ابقى صححلى*

*انتى عارف انتى فكرتنى بمسلم معرفة عمل لى .. بس من المتشددين .. ودقن 2 متر و حاجات كدا .. كنت بناقشه فى موضوع حديث الذبابه .. وانه حديث*
*موضوع ... الخ  .. وهو كان راكب معايا العربية .. وفجاءة .. قلى و قف و نزل واتهمنى بشوية حاجات كدا فله .. عارف ليه .. هو اتربى على كدا .. وانى لو شككت فى حديث غير معقول .. يبقى بكره هاشكك فى الاحاديث كلها .. مع انه مخطئ تماما .. ولكن هى امخاخ ربنا مبتليها *​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب التفسير من وضع الآباء والقديسين منذ الكنيسة الأولى وحتى اليوم هناك إجماع كامل على وحدانية الشريك وكل ما أخبرتك به في مشاركتي السابقة .*
*والكنيسة لا تجتمع على خطأ ، يعني الكل غلط ومنطقك السليم ؟؟؟؟ ، والفكر الآبائي المجمع عليه يعتبر في الكنيسة تعليم وفكر معتمد تماماً وخاصة فكر الكنيسة الأولى المأخوذ من الرب والتلاميذ مباشرة .*


----------



## Twin (2 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الاخ توين .. هى التفاسير دى مين و ضعها .. الرب ولا الانسان*​
> *صدقنى لا يوجد حلقة مفرغة .. الموضوع بالنسبه لك هو تعود*​
> *على فكرة .. قبل ما اجاوب الاخ ابن الملك .. كنت هاقوله هات الايات اللى*
> *قبل و بعد الاية اللى انتى استرشدت بيها*
> ...


*طويب ... أنا ما فهمت شئ *
*يعني أنت مش عقبت علي كلامي ليه ؟*

*معلش تهت منك .... مرة تقولي الأخ توين ومر تقولي أنتي *​


----------



## Twin (2 يوليو 2011)

*طويب علشان الأخ ياسر مش يتوه ..... ركز في نقطة نقطة .... *
*وخلينا في رأس السؤال الأول *
*ومش ليه لازمة أننا نشتت الموضوع وننتقل الي نقاط أخري*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2011)

*هههه   انتى ( بالعامية المصرية ) = انت ( بالفصحى ) = توين = اسم اشارة لذكر*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

إقتباس : ((يلتصق = القرب الشديد
*لا طبعا دا مش كيفية زواج* ومش بافسر على كيفى
اللغة و اضحة !! ولو لا .. اشرحى لي))

لا بقى ديه حالة أصعب مما كنت أتخيل 
 أمال عايزه لازم يقول كلمتكم الشهيرة !!!!!!!!!!!!
بكده أنا آخدها من قصيرها وأروح على حتة تانية قبل ما عقلى أنا كمان يضرب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

يا ستى إحنا بنتكلم مع آيه 

ديه حاجة صعبة أنا عقلى حيطق 

حجر إسود وعقول سودا وأرواح سودا ، وحتى علمهم إسود

يانهار إسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

حالة صعبة جداً


----------



## بايبل333 (15 يوليو 2011)

> *لكن الاصل ان الله خلق الذكر و الانثى كا جنس بشرى ليسكن الرجل الى امرأته و يعاملها بالحب و العطف و ليس بقسوة القلب كاليهود .. فالذى يجمعه الله (على الحب و العطف و التفاهم) ليس لانسان ان يطالب بتفريقهما *


 

*ما الاصل هو حدث التزوج بين الاخ والاخت اليس كذلك .؟*
*عزيزى كيف تكاثرت الارض اليس عن طريق تزوج الاخ من اختة من ابناء ادم اذا كان الاصل هو تعدد الزوجات فعليك ان تتطبق الاصل وهو ان تتزوج اختك وان رفضت ذلك عليك ترفض كلمة الاصل التى تقول تعدد الزوجات فكان احسن شى عملة الله هو خلق ادم لة خمسون زوجة او اربعة *
*سلام*


----------

